
Is it possible to get real support from Steam? - bigtunacan
I accidentally double purchased an item on Steam (item was listed as 2 different DLCs so I thought I was purchasing 2 different items).  Requested refund on one of the DLCs with details of what had happened.  Steam just sends automated &quot;refund request rejected&quot; email.  Apparently no way to get actual support.<p>Steam sucks; how do you actually get support?<p>More details here.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;steamcommunity.com&#x2F;app&#x2F;325180&#x2F;discussions&#x2F;0&#x2F;405691491108971709&#x2F;<p>---- UPDATE ----<p>Interestingly I also posted on the Steam subreddit looking for how I might get help and moderators immediately deleted the post.
======
someguy1233
Short answer: You don't. You can threaten to take it to social media on your
support ticket, and maybe threaten a chargeback in the support ticket. That
often gets their attention.

Small warning: avoid _actually_ doing a chargeback at all costs. If you do it
without permission from Steam, expect your account to be permanently banned,
and with their already awful support you're probably never going to get it
back.

